
Ask HN: What is Product-Market Fit? Explain like I'm five - rasulkireev
Just saw a guy on Twitter claim that he grew his client&#x27;s revenue from $170k to $850k, because of product-market fit.
(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;zachmstuck&#x2F;status&#x2F;1293570074054397952)<p>I was under the impression that product-market fit means how well your business idea meets the market demand. Well, how can then a consultant change that? Am I missing something?
======
pcannons
My framework for this as a failing entrepreneur so far, so don't take too
seriously:

There are 3 steps going from 0 to 1: 1\. problem/solution fit 2\.
product/market fit 3\. business model fit

#1 determines whether or not you can make just a few people very successful in
achieving some outcome they want where they are willing to pay you

#2 determines whether or not there's a market that highly demands your
solution and you can convince them to pay you for it at scale

#3 determines whether the net profit and net profit growth YoY justifies
working on the company

I think this tweet is saying the company already had product/market fit so
scaling it was no problem.

Brian Balfour is someone who actually has some success. Here's his series for
putting p/m fit in a different framework:
[https://brianbalfour.com/essays/product-market-fit-isnt-
enou...](https://brianbalfour.com/essays/product-market-fit-isnt-enough)

